# Ethnic Cookbooks??



## ayemba45 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, I am looking for some cookbooks that can provide good ethnic food recipes!!
Not only from Africa or middle East, but something more general, with foods from around the world!

Thank you


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

People laugh at this guy a lot, but I've found his recipes to be "authentic enough" and always reliable. This book may help you get started since you aren't focussed on a specific ethnicity:


----------



## ayemba45 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hahah.. This looks funny but great!

Do you own a copy of the book, would you recommend it?

Thanks!


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

Why not ethnic specific books? The survey of different culture type books (international cooking) are usually cliched recipes you'd find at a chain restaurant in that country. The American section of the cook book for example would have apple pie, burgers, and steaks, as if thats all Americans eat, the Russian section always has goulash, pierogis, and borchst nothing special and interesting.

My favorites are:

Books by Greg Malouf

New Arabian Cuisine

Classical and Contemporary Italian Cooking

Mangoes and Curry Leaves

New Southern Baking

Uchi

Quay

Black Pudding and Foie Gras

Poland's Gourmet Cuisine

Frank Stitts Bottega Favorita

Country Cooking of France

Culiniaria Series

Glorious French Food


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

A Taste of Aloha

From where I'm from, this is 'local food' /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ayemba45 said:


> Hahah.. This looks funny but great!
> 
> Do you own a copy of the book, would you recommend it?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I own a copy and have used it. Sure it looks funny but it really is quite good. I highly recommend it.

Another good generic ethnic cooking option is a more recent book called "World Cooking" (I think) by Gordon Ramsey. I own and use that, too, in addition to a collection of more specific books on cooking in my favorite ethnicities.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have the Frugal Gourmet book as well and have enjoyed it over the years. There are two large glaring omissions in this book though. Chinese and Italian foods, cuisines he gave their own books to.

Jeff Smith's programs and books are what got me started cooking and eating well. It's his fault I'm here.


----------



## geronomo (Jan 6, 2013)

Where can I find a cookbook for oriental baking recipes? I need ideas to try out on members of the public at farmers markets but I want to produce things like Chinese buns, cakes, tarts, pastries, breads and dumplings please?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

The most comprehensive I've seen on dumplings and some baked goods is Martin Yan's Chinatown Cooking. I'd sure like to know of a good source for Chinese baking too.


----------



## geronomo (Jan 6, 2013)

When u find your source brianshaw please notify me of it?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is another potential source. I'm told it is a good book but I have never seen a copy myself yet.


----------

